# What's the best drugstore hair dye for dark (black) hair?



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 10, 2013)

I have naturally black hair, and I want to dye the underside either auburn or a coppery brown. What's the best hair dye to use?I was thinking either Revlon Colorsilk since it's cheap ($3 at Target) and has good reviews or Garnier (which is about $8 at Target).I was inspired to try the Colorsilk after watching this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbTLVNIi0â€¦


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 10, 2013)

Welp, I did it. Basically, I went to Target and spent AGES looking at and scrutinizing the hair dyes...and I ended up getting the Garnier for dark hair in some red/brown color.

And here's how it turned out:





It looks better than the pic shows...it's just impossible to photograph! In pictures it either looks like it's NO DIFFERENT, or it looks a bit wonky like this. Oh well. You get the idea.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I did it. Basically, I went to Target and spent AGES looking at and scrutinizing the hair dyes...and I ended up getting the Garnier for dark hair in some red/brown color.
> 
> ...


 I used to use garnier, something special for highlights when I was in middle school, but then opted for professional coloring (we have a family friend who has his own salon) But after my freshman year ing high school I stopped coloring all together after a bad experience with another salon.  As far as I can remember, The garnier one was ok, the color lasted a decent amount of time, and then when I dyed it back to black again( due to private school rules) using garnier again, I liked the coloring. But this was 7 years ago... lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 10, 2013)

I figured I would try it on my own since my hair is naturally black so if it looked crap it would be easy to dye back...if it hadn't worked though, I would've asked my sister's friend who is licensed in cosmetology to do it. She texturized my hair a bit over a year ago and it turned out great!! And since she's a broke college student, she works cheap!! (Free, although I paid her a bit when she did my hair before).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

I've used Garnier in the past and had good results. The last one I tried was a John Frieda foam dye and I really liked it. Didn't smell as crazy obnoxious like others and the color was nice.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Jan 31, 2013)

If you're going to color at home use a foam dye. They give the least patchy results in my opinion and it's less messy.


----------

